# Eating right at college



## reese5957 (Feb 5, 2006)

I am in my second year of college and I have seen the effects that not eating well can have.  I dont have a lot of time to eat healthy and I am definitely lacking the energy I need to carry all these books .  Does anyone have any recipes or food tips that can allow a poor college student to stay energized and healthy?


----------



## GB (Feb 5, 2006)

Welcome to the site. I am sure you will get a lot of great suggestions here. 

My first questions for you are what do you have to work with? Are you in a dorm or are you in an apt with a kitchen? Do you have access to a stove or just a hot pot and maybe a microwave? This will help us come up with some suggestions for you.


----------



## reese5957 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for replying to my post. I live in an apartment so I have a full kitchen.


----------



## wennam72 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey, I'm glad I found this thread, because I'm also in college. I live in a dorm but I'm graduating so I hope to have an apartment next year. I also could use a little help about food and eating healthy as well. Thanks.


----------



## ironchef (Feb 6, 2006)

This site should be a good start:

http://nutritionservices.upmc.com/NutritionArticles/Habits/Budget.htm


----------



## Constance (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's a great site about student cooking...

http://www.yumyum.com/student/


----------



## Dina (Feb 6, 2006)

Try http://foodtv.com and go to Rachel Ray's 30 minute meals. They're fast, healthy and delicious. Eating at fast food places does not help so I cooked a lot when I was in college in order to keep the weight off. Good luck.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm in college too and while I've seen a number of fellow college students struggle with weight gain, I've managed to avoid it by opting for healthy snacks and meals. It's a challenge sometimes, especially when everyone "goes out for pizza and beer", but if you want to stay healthy there are always healthy choices. 

For the school day, I carry little mini-meals with me in ziplock bags that i can just eat whenever I have time or when I'm feeling peckish. Some examples are dry cereal, cheese and mini rice cakes, piece of fruit, cut up veggies w/ a bit of hummus in a small container, small tins of flavoured tuna (you can get small tins with light mayonaise already mixed in - bring along a few crackers and you've got a decent mini-lunch), can of tomato/veggie cocktail, etc. Avoid eating mostly carbs though... it will make you feel sluggish. It's best to have protein w/ each mini-meal and also make sure you stay hydrated! Drink lots of water. 

When you do get together w/ friends and they are all gorging themselves on pizza, its fine to have a slice.... just don't eat 6 along with 3 beers. Hehe.

If you need any more healthy eating tips let me know. i also have loads of good make ahead healthy recipes that you can freeze and then just reheat as needed for quick suppers.


----------



## Chatwon (Feb 8, 2006)

reese5957 said:
			
		

> I am in my second year of college and I have seen the effects that not eating well can have. I dont have a lot of time to eat healthy and I am definitely lacking the energy I need to carry all these books . Does anyone have any recipes or food tips that can allow a poor college student to stay energized and healthy?


Where do I start... first, if you have a full kitchen AND a college student, you are very fortunate. You can eat cheap and you can eat heathly. It is primary to eat protien then veggies and carbs lastly. I almost made it thru on coffee and cigarettes, but I did need more. In the "grill" at school, I would never buy french fries. I would reserve my money for coffee and hamburgers. This act alone saved me a ton of money and gave me a greater range to grocery shop and always kept me in cigarettes.
If there was one dish I would advise you to make, it would be Turkey Ah La King. And make your own recipe.
Ingredients to start with:
1 whole turkey Buy absolutly right now because they are on sale.
1 5 lb bag unbleached, All Purpose flour
1 can each peas, spinach, carrots
1 el-cheapo each spices basil, celery seed, dill, marjoram, rosemary, corriander

Grocery rule: figure out how to use up any fresh veggies or milk before plopping down money.

Directions:
locate 3 to 5 recipes for Turkey or Chicken Ah La King.
Review and combine into your own recipe to start with.
Buy your own Food Saver and good supply of bags.
Boil Turkey till done, allow to cool.
Separate meat from bones and fat. Chop any non-sliced sandwidge pieces.
Porportion Meat into recipe sizes and freeze. I would turn all non-sliced meat into one recipe. This allowed me to cook the turkey, cool, butcher it and cook a very large pot of the recipe in stages.
When done, put 1 cup sizes into FoodSaver, Seal-a-Meal boiling bags and seal up. Then freeze.
What you do then, is come in hungry, with or without company. Pull from the freezer a bag per person and place in boiling water. Toast 2 slices of bread per person. When the boiling bag is hot, cut and pour over the toast.


----------



## Sandyj (Feb 8, 2006)

I am going to send the link (if I figure out how) to my daughter, a first year student at the University of Delaware. She has a meal plan for two meals a day but has complained (bitterly) about the food. Friday nights' "Fishy Assortment" on the menu just slays her. She's trying to figure the whole thing out right now, and I've tried to give advice, but I think the posts here are really interesting and good, and she might find them so, too. Thanks!
Sandy


----------



## Chatwon (Feb 9, 2006)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> I am going to send the link (if I figure out how)
> 
> Right click on your browser "Address bar", Select copy, move to your note/E-mail, (position the cursor with left clicking, Right click and select paste. Bingo the URL is there. A "Enter" before and after the URL position give clarity.
> 
> I think the posts here are really interesting and good, and she might find them so, too.


 
In another note here, I must make a correction in my "Directions" of the Turkey cooking. I said "Boil" the turkey till done.
Opps. Yuk!  
I meant "Bake" the turkey till done.
Thank you.


----------



## wennam72 (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help, these links and the advice were very useful, they helped a lot.


----------

